# Leukemia Cup Elliott Bay Seattle, Washington



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

A post sail report and big thank you to Jody (ARTBYJODY).
"Hello Gorgeous" The boat.

The eight of us showed up around 9:30 for our briefing and to get used to the boat. Nice boat set up for racing as well as comfort. The wind was blowing about 6 knots that is until we got out on the water to do some practice. Ninety three boats were entered into the race under overcast and rain threatening skies.

Noon came quickly as we worked our way to the proper point of the start.
The horn blew and we were third over the line. The wind was blowing a strong 1/4 knot at this point and the current pulled us ahead slowly. We were having a great time. After all it was for a good cause, Leukemia.

Out ahead we saw one of the boats with a full Spinnaker because he was motoring in reverse quickly. It looked good. They called the race shortly after and we stayed out to enjoy the Puget Sound with no rain.

We came back in at 3:45. A good time was had by all.

At 6 we went to the after party down the road. There were long lines to get at the well earned beer. Jody, my wife and I were good supporters of the cause as I ended up with a future helicopter ride and dinner at the nice restaurant in the marina and Jody a signed coat from the Americas Cup in the live auction.

I would like to thank our host and captain Jody for not only giving us a nice day even though there wasn't wind until it was time for the party of course.

I, we thank him sincerely for his generosity and enlightening us to this great cause. We just happened to be sitting next to the key note speaker of the event. We did not know it until 2 minutes before she got up to talk.

After yesterday I urge all of you to be part of this great event in your city. Leukemia is something that is here and the society is making a great difference. 

It was a great reason to get out on the water and out of the house. Wind or no wind!!!!!!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad to here you two's miscommunications got all patched up ...Sounds like you enjoyed the whole affair.. You didnt mention what your boy thought about it..


----------



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

Max was happy to get out on the water. He would have wished there was wind but all in all he learned lots from Jody. The experience of Jody's concise instructions, concern for safety and the calm atmosphere that was FUN. There's always next Thursday's race. 

I took some writing instruction from my wife and can write what I am thinking better now. It always shows that depending where your mood is at the point of reading something, how the meaning can change.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the warm / glowing review  

We'll get Max some excitement here shortly, and I am glad that the safety aspect was well respected - in my opinion - knowing everyone knew what to expect (or at least an idea of ) before setting sail, made it the fun and calm event. 

For all of the other sailnetters out there, Sky is actually a big teddy bear and has some very interesting stories to boot. Both him and his wife took good care of me at the after party which was welcomed (so thank you both - she is a absolute doll!). And he once again symbolizes what I have grown to expect out of meeting people from here. Everyone I have met from this site, have all been exemplary models of the type of people you want to be around and call a friend both online and off. Even their kids demonstrate the same at sea awareness and respect, with people skills as well, which has actually made it easier for me to now say - its ok they come along. 

BTW, I did make it out today. There was wind for a few hours! Managed to circle the harbor a few times, and blow by a few boats that barely could keep wind in their sails. I did it solo today, and it was a good experience as I discovered some issues with the set-up.

a. Topping lift is the dutchman flaking system. Andthere is no way to adjust it with any load on the sails so hopefully before thursday I'll get some new blocks on it to run it to the winches or install a winch at the mast.

b. Labled or replaced labels. Notably, as I observed with the race - lotsa confusion on which lines to do. So on the primary winches for the genoa added tacking labels, color coded the cabin top spinlocks with the traveler label, etc. Where possible I will also replace some of the lines that I can do without splicing - for color coding until I get do a re-rig of the lines at a later time. 

c. Added a mast mounted hook that will accept a snap on pulley and line arrangement for locking the boom for downwind sailing so no possibility of a hard gybe. I intend on adding additional hardware so that the line can be snapped on and managed from the cockpit to minimize effort to do so.

d. Adding a third set of winches in the cockpit area closer to the wheel for handling the genoa when single-handling or for spinnaker use. The second winches on the coaming I discovered today are for cranking the running backs. As noted during the race it was hand tight or loose, and today I was able to twist the mast to get optimum performance from the main. 

So, it was even better for me to have had everyone onboard for this, because I really try to analyze what works with the setup from a user perspective, especi8ally when the lingo gets lost in translation etc...

Again, thanks much! for coming out this Sat for both events! and hope the three of you can make out for the Thursday night races - if there is at least some constant wind of 2 knots or more - we can move 


And I second the recommendation to sail this event if in your city, which I think they do in over 12 locations spread out through June and July. 

Thanks again for the follow-up, its much appreciated!


----------



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

I think I saw a preventer in your box of ropes that is for keeping the boom from swinging. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

There is a Leukemia cup Regatta being held in New Jersey on June 20 & 21.


----------



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

The Schedule of other events

June 13-14
Eastport Yacht Club 
Annapolis, MD
The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society : Regatta

June 20-22 Keyport Yacht Club 
Keyport, NJ The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society : Regatta

June 20-22 Houston Yacht Club 
Houston, TX
The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society : Regatta

June 20-23 Powerboat Poker Run on the Bay 
Annapolis, MD
The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society : Regatta

July 4 Grand Traverse Yacht Club 
Traverse City, MI www.leukemiacup.org/mi

July 11-13
Fishing Bay Yacht Club 
Deltaville, VA
www.leukemiacup.org/va

July 18
Beachwood Yacht Club 
Beachwood, NJ
The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society : Regatta

July 17-20 Cleveland Yachting Club 
Rocky River, OH www.leukemiacup.org/noh

Aug 2-3 American Yacht Club 
Newburyport, MA www.leukemiacup.org/ma

Aug 16 Junior Regatta - Washington Sailing Marina 
Alexandria, VA www.leukemiacup.org/nca

Aug 16 Sayville Yacht Club 
Blue Point, NY www.leukemiacup.org/li

Aug. 22-23
Columbia Yacht Club 
Chicago, IL
www.leukemiacup.org/il

Aug. 24 Poker Run: Old Dominion Boat Club 
Alexandria, VA www.leukemiacup.org/nca

Aug. 29-31
Port Huron Yacht Club 
Port Huron, MI
www.leukemiacup.org/mi

Sept. 5-6
Washington Sailing Marina 
Alexandria, VA
www.leukemiacup.org/nca

Sept. 12-13 New York Yacht Club 
Newport, RI www.leukemiacup.org/ri

Sept. 12-14 White Bear Boat Works 
White Bear Lake, MN
Minnesota Details

Sept. 13-14 Birmingham Sailing Club 
Birmingham, AL
www.leukemiacup.org/al

Sept. 18-21
Savannah Yacht Club 
Savannah, GA
www.leukemiacup.org/ga

Oct. 3-4
Gaillard Exposition Center 
Charleston, SC
www.leukemiacup.org/sc

Oct. 4-5 Austin Yacht Club 
Lake Travis 
Austin, TX
www.leukemiacup.org/ctx

Oct. 4-5
San Francisco Yacht Club 
Belvedere, CA
www.leukemiacup.org/sf

Oct. 4-5 North Star Sail Club 
Harrison Township, MI www.leukemiacup.org/mi

Oct. 10-11 St. Petersburg Yacht Club 
St. Petersburg, FL
www.leukemiacup.org/sun

Oct. 25
City Yacht Association 
Baltimore Museum of Industry 
Baltimore, MD
The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society : Regatta

2009 Connecticut Event Pending www.leukemiacup.org/ct


----------

